# Easton



## shokhead

I know Easton bought Velomax. I told the lbs i wanted curcults on the Roubaix i bought from them last sat. They had to order. I called today and they said the Easton Circults are coming from Chicago and they will have them Mon. Velomax isnt building anything anymore and are not in Long Beach? If they are both doing them,any difference?


----------



## Erotomaniac

Ive got a set of Circuits coming and ive seen nothing but good things written in reviews on them.


----------



## bill105

Erotomaniac said:


> Ive got a set of Circuits coming and ive seen nothing but good things written in reviews on them.


hopefully they havent changed. i have 03 circuits and theyre awesome.


----------



## AlexCad5

bill105 said:


> hopefully they havent changed. i have 03 circuits and theyre awesome.


 Usually, when companies are purchased by another same in the industry, any redundancies are eliminated. Offices are closed, distribution points are consolidated, positions are terminated.


----------



## ampastoral

*thread spanning*



AlexCad5 said:


> Usually, when companies are purchased by another same in the industry, any redundancies are eliminated. Offices are closed, distribution points are consolidated, positions are terminated.


am i detecting a hint of "politics only" sarcasm here? 


i hope so. tis warranted. marx would be proud


----------



## FLbiker

*Weird*

Don't know why they would be coming from Chicago. If your LBS bought them from Veltec, they would not be.

Velomax does still have an office in Long Beach. But Veltec's (Easton / Velomax distributor) warehouse, and everything that ships from Veltec is in CA.


----------



## shokhead

Maybe they are giving me a load of crap because its been a week.


----------



## Tino Chiappelli

If you want the real truth as to an estimated delivery date, you can always call Veltec directly. They won't be able to tell you any information on what your local store has ordered, but they can tell you when they are expecting to take delivery on the wheels. Veltec continues to offer some of the best customer service that this industry provides, both to retailers & consumers alike.


----------



## artyfax

*Don't hold your breath*

I've been waiting 8 weeks for a rim replacement from Easton on my Velomax Circuit rear wheel. They refused to sell me a replacement rim for the one I dinged in a pothole. They insist that the wheel be repaired by their technicians to assure that the repaired item fully meets specs. Of course as soon as I sent the wheel in they all packed up and went to Interbike for a week. I have lots of Easton goodies on both my road bike and mountain bike. I've never had to deal with their customer service or repair folks before but I can tell you that they are arrogant and have little regard for your time. They have even less regard for your complaints. The repair is going to cost me almost as much as I paid for the wheel on eBay to begin with. I guess that makes them "disposable". If you break one you might as well buy another. That way it won't take over two months to get another one on your bike. No more Easton products for me! They are good quality but not really any better than some of the lesser known competition and not as good as some. I cannot stand to spend my money with a corporation that has so little regard for the end user. I also resent being told by a Velomax/Easton technician that I probably would not be able to rebuild the wheel myself to proper specs. I just finished a set of homebrews with American Classic hubs and Velocity Escape tubular rims using radial lacing on front spokes and a radial/2x lacing on the rear. They turned out nearly perfect and are actually more true than the velomax circuits were when I first received them.(and yes Easton/Velomax, I have a spoke tensiometer. This is not rocket science.)


----------



## stihl

artyfax said:


> I've been waiting 8 weeks for a rim replacement from Easton on my Velomax Circuit rear wheel. They refused to sell me a replacement rim for the one I dinged in a pothole. They insist that the wheel be repaired by their technicians to assure that the repaired item fully meets specs. Of course as soon as I sent the wheel in they all packed up and went to Interbike for a week. I have lots of Easton goodies on both my road bike and mountain bike. I've never had to deal with their customer service or repair folks before but I can tell you that they are arrogant and have little regard for your time. They have even less regard for your complaints. The repair is going to cost me almost as much as I paid for the wheel on eBay to begin with. I guess that makes them "disposable". If you break one you might as well buy another. That way it won't take over two months to get another one on your bike. No more Easton products for me! They are good quality but not really any better than some of the lesser known competition and not as good as some. I cannot stand to spend my money with a corporation that has so little regard for the end user. I also resent being told by a Velomax/Easton technician that I probably would not be able to rebuild the wheel myself to proper specs. I just finished a set of homebrews with American Classic hubs and Velocity Escape tubular rims using radial lacing on front spokes and a radial/2x lacing on the rear. They turned out nearly perfect and are actually more true than the velomax circuits were when I first received them.(and yes Easton/Velomax, I have a spoke tensiometer. This is not rocket science.)



That's very unfortunate Artyfax..I don't see any reason why it would take that long. But I really don't want to make conclusions because I haven't heard Easton's side of the story. It seems like you are quite knowledgeable regarding wheels, but companies have policies for a reason. Let us say that they sent you the replacement rim and then the same thing happened to it a week later? I think that Easton/Velomax just wanted to do things right this time, whether or not the rims are defective..Just IMHO..
I had a very pleasant experience with the Circuits that I had for about 2 years before selling 'em..Velomax's customer service/tech support was excellent 2 years ago when I dealt with them. Maybe it changed when Easton bought them out. I truly hope that that is not the case here..

p.s. Don't you have a spare wheelset? Quit the whining, it's the offseason!


----------



## artyfax

stihl said:


> That's very unfortunate Artyfax..I don't see any reason why it would take that long. But I really don't want to make conclusions because I haven't heard Easton's side of the story. It seems like you are quite knowledgeable regarding wheels, but companies have policies for a reason. Let us say that they sent you the replacement rim and then the same thing happened to it a week later? I think that Easton/Velomax just wanted to do things right this time, whether or not the rims are defective..Just IMHO..
> I had a very pleasant experience with the Circuits that I had for about 2 years before selling 'em..Velomax's customer service/tech support was excellent 2 years ago when I dealt with them. Maybe it changed when Easton bought them out. I truly hope that that is not the case here..
> 
> p.s. Don't you have a spare wheelset? Quit the whining, it's the offseason!


I'm not whining. I'm trying to warn others before they invest in these wheels. I wish someone had done that for me. I hate being told I'm not competent to repair wheels that belong to me. I'm sure others with wheel building experience feel the same way. I have three other sets of wheels that I can rely on and I'm going to auction off the Velomax Circuits when I get them back. I've already built the replacements. By the way, it's not the off-season here quite yet. It's 70 degrees outside right now.


----------



## cwg_at_opc

*season/off-season*

how soon we forget, the internet is truly a worldwide connection machine!
a friend just got back from a bus. trip to Australia and it's quite nice there.
here in the Los Angeles area, it is actually very nice, 73F, and tomorrow
promises to be even warmer with forecasts predicting mid-80s.

(back on topic) - sorry about your wheels, mate! perhaps a quick note to
Easton about your poor experience; maybe they can make it up to you,
free skewers, or discount coupon for another set of wheels...
bad PR is bad PR anyway you look at it. they would be advised to
pay attention to the RBR readership - there's a lot of money being spent
here, and bad PR/reviews can translate into lost sales in the future.



artyfax said:


> I'm not whining. I'm trying to warn others before they invest in these wheels. I wish someone had done that for me. I hate being told I'm not competent to repair wheels that belong to me. I'm sure others with wheel building experience feel the same way. I have three other sets of wheels that I can rely on and I'm going to auction off the Velomax Circuits when I get them back. I've already built the replacements. By the way, it's not the off-season here quite yet. It's 70 degrees outside right now.


----------



## artyfax

*When all is said and done*



cwg_at_opc said:


> how soon we forget, the internet is truly a worldwide connection machine!
> a friend just got back from a bus. trip to Australia and it's quite nice there.
> here in the Los Angeles area, it is actually very nice, 73F, and tomorrow
> promises to be even warmer with forecasts predicting mid-80s.
> 
> (back on topic) - sorry about your wheels, mate! perhaps a quick note to
> Easton about your poor experience; maybe they can make it up to you,
> free skewers, or discount coupon for another set of wheels...
> bad PR is bad PR anyway you look at it. they would be advised to
> pay attention to the RBR readership - there's a lot of money being spent
> here, and bad PR/reviews can translate into lost sales in the future.


That 73 degrees in LA sounds pretty good to me now. Here it's getting up into the 50s and 60s in the middle of the afternoon and down into the 20s by midnight. We do ride here all winter. We have a Chili ride coming up on New Years day. That good hot chili will take the chill off.

I finally have my Velomax (EASTON) Circuit back from the repair facility, wherever that is. I left it at the LBS (Velomax Dealer) on September 16th and got it back on December 1st. That was almost 11 weeks if I count correctly. In all fairness to Easton, part of that turn-around period was due to the lax habits of the LBS in shipping and then notifying me when the wheel got back. The wheel did look pretty spiffy when I got it back but for $135 it should have. I have respect for their product and have been complementary of the Circuits in the reviews section but I still deeply resent Eastons refusal to sell me a replacement rim. That's like buying a car from Ford and having them tell you that you can't work on it or use aftermarket parts. I did notice that the replacement rim had some serious grinding done on the rim flange weld joint to get the edge of the rim smooth. That suggests to me they have QC problems with their rim supplier and this custom grinding may account for some of the delay in repair. The finished rebuilt wheel is however excellent.

In the future I'll not buy any wheels with straight double thread spokes. They severly limit your repair options especially with alternative rims. You'll also notice that Easton/Velomax does not publish wheel specs such as IRD or hub dimensions that could be used in a spoke calculator to enable the owner to replace the rim with another brand. They do sell replacement spokes but only for their rims. This is like the evil empire practices of IBM, Apple, and Microsoft. Don't get me started.


----------



## cwg_at_opc

artyfax said:


> That 73 degrees in LA sounds pretty good to me now. Here it's getting up into the 50s and 60s in the middle of the afternoon and down into the 20s by midnight. We do ride here all winter. We have a Chili ride coming up on New Years day. That good hot chili will take the chill off.


Ha! there was frost on my cars this morning(12/6). so much for sunny socal.



> I finally have my Velomax (EASTON) Circuit back from the repair facility, wherever that is. I left it at the LBS (Velomax Dealer) on September 16th and got it back on December 1st. That was almost 11 weeks if I count correctly. In all fairness to Easton, part of that turn-around period was due to the lax habits of the LBS in shipping and then notifying me when the wheel got back. The wheel did look pretty spiffy when I got it back but for $135 it should have. I have respect for their product and have been complementary of the Circuits in the reviews section but I still deeply resent Eastons refusal to sell me a replacement rim. That's like buying a car from Ford and having them tell you that you can't work on it or use aftermarket parts. I did notice that the replacement rim had some serious grinding done on the rim flange weld joint to get the edge of the rim smooth. That suggests to me they have QC problems with their rim supplier and this custom grinding may account for some of the delay in repair. The finished rebuilt wheel is however excellent.
> 
> In the future I'll not buy any wheels with straight double thread spokes. They severly limit your repair options especially with alternative rims. You'll also notice that Easton/Velomax does not publish wheel specs such as IRD or hub dimensions that could be used in a spoke calculator to enable the owner to replace the rim with another brand. They do sell replacement spokes but only for their rims. This is like the evil empire practices of IBM, Apple, and Microsoft. Don't get me started.


glad you got your wheels back. i suspect a lot of the procedure has more to do
with the litigous nature of sporting goods these days. they would not want to end
up in court for an injury due to a pair of wheels that were 'modified' from their spec.
i.e. re-laced-tensioned and trued by the local numbnuts(no disrespect to LBS
wheel gurus...)

i just got a pair of supergo korsos($100) so i'm set for a little while. they're miles
better than the 14+ yr old Open4CDs they replace. before i got the korsos, i was
looking at easton's vista SLs for about $250, but $99 for the korsos was too good
to pass on(got new pedals too.) the next set of wheels i get will likely have j-bend
spokes so i can get them fixed in an emergency. although my budget this year
didn't allow it, i was going to get a pair of niobium wheels from oddsandendos
possibly upgraded with cx rays.

happy riding!


----------



## FLbiker

*Easton wheels*

Artyfax,

I take it Easton would not fully explain to you why they would not sell you a replacement rim? 

Anyway, here is the deal with their wheels. As everyone knows, the spokes are threaded at both ends. This is both a blessing and a curse. The blessing is that the spokes are stronger. Without a bend or a head, the load that can be applied to the spoke is greater. And they take advantage of this, using higher spoke tension. This higher tension creates a stronger, stiffer wheel. The curse is that when something does go wrong, repair may take awhile.

Because of this higher spoke tension, the rims are specifically made for this purpose. There is a bit of extra material in the bed of the rim to compensate for the extra tension. Were you to use an aftermarket rim, and apply the proper tension to the spokes, the rim would crack and eventually (sooner rather than later) fail. That is why you could not purchase an aftermarket rim.

They would not sell you a rim because of the way they lace, tension and true their wheels. Although you may be a fine wheelbuilder, and quite capable of building wheels, a spoke tension meter is not the tool they use. Generally, a tension meter will work just fine. But, it a fairly crude instrument, with a decent margin of error. When dealing with extremely high tensions, even small errors become problems. Believe it or not, Easton uses sound to true and tension their wheels. In short, a small amplifier is hooked up to each truing stand in the factory. And a pair of headphones is hooked to each amplifier. The wheelbuilder plucks each spoke (just like a guitar string) to determine the tension. The margin of error using this method is much lower than if a tension meter was used. And the more evenly tensioned the spokes, the stronger the wheel.

Also, in a case like yours, Easton not only replaced your rim, but most likely used all new spokes, and checked your hub, replacing bearings if needed. The wheel is essentially as good as new. 

I hope that explanation helps you understand why they prefer to repair their own wheels.


----------



## shokhead

My fault but my rear curcult need to be trued. Lbs said they are not allowed to do them,i have to send it back with a turn around time of 6 weeks. Strange but of all the reviews and comments i read, nobody said this. I called Velomax and they said not all true. He said most lbs mech cant do them. He named a few in my area but were not that close. He said they perfer to true them themselfs at about the same price as the lbs. He said front isnt a problem but the rear is a bit more work as the best way is to loosen all the spokes and start from scratch.


----------



## artyfax

FLbiker said:


> Artyfax,
> 
> I take it Easton would not fully explain to you why they would not sell you a replacement rim?
> 
> Anyway, here is the deal with their wheels. As everyone knows, the spokes are threaded at both ends. This is both a blessing and a curse. The blessing is that the spokes are stronger. Without a bend or a head, the load that can be applied to the spoke is greater. And they take advantage of this, using higher spoke tension. This higher tension creates a stronger, stiffer wheel. The curse is that when something does go wrong, repair may take awhile.
> 
> Because of this higher spoke tension, the rims are specifically made for this purpose. There is a bit of extra material in the bed of the rim to compensate for the extra tension. Were you to use an aftermarket rim, and apply the proper tension to the spokes, the rim would crack and eventually (sooner rather than later) fail. That is why you could not purchase an aftermarket rim.
> 
> They would not sell you a rim because of the way they lace, tension and true their wheels. Although you may be a fine wheelbuilder, and quite capable of building wheels, a spoke tension meter is not the tool they use. Generally, a tension meter will work just fine. But, it a fairly crude instrument, with a decent margin of error. When dealing with extremely high tensions, even small errors become problems. Believe it or not, Easton uses sound to true and tension their wheels. In short, a small amplifier is hooked up to each truing stand in the factory. And a pair of headphones is hooked to each amplifier. The wheelbuilder plucks each spoke (just like a guitar string) to determine the tension. The margin of error using this method is much lower than if a tension meter was used. And the more evenly tensioned the spokes, the stronger the wheel.
> 
> Also, in a case like yours, Easton not only replaced your rim, but most likely used all new spokes, and checked your hub, replacing bearings if needed. The wheel is essentially as good as new.
> 
> I hope that explanation helps you understand why they prefer to repair their own wheels.


I think in your last statement you hit on the problem. Easton considers the wheel to still be theirs and not mine. 

I also pluck my spokes to compare tension in the nearly finished wheel and I have what is called relative pitch so I'm pretty good at it. I also have a guitar tuner which can tune the spoke to a perfect pitch. I've read up on how to do this.


----------



## FLbiker

Artyfax,

Yes, I suppose to some extent, they do consider the wheel to be theirs. It is a catch-22 type situation. If they repair the wheel, they are certain it has been repaired correctly. And they are then comfortable offering a warranty on that repair. But, if someone else were to make the repair, how could they be sure? If the wheel then fails a few weeks or months down the road, whose fault is it? Was the part bad? Or the assembly bad? 

With the equipment and experience you have, you may very well have been able to assemble the wheel. But, out of how many people out there who are able to true or assemble a wheel, how many do you think have the equipment and knowledge that you do? I would put that number at well less than 1%. Probably somewhere in the 1/10 of 1% range.


----------



## stevee

Anyone know the target pitch note on the musical scale for the wheels?


----------



## artyfax

FLbiker said:


> Artyfax,
> 
> Yes, I suppose to some extent, they do consider the wheel to be theirs. It is a catch-22 type situation. If they repair the wheel, they are certain it has been repaired correctly. And they are then comfortable offering a warranty on that repair. But, if someone else were to make the repair, how could they be sure? If the wheel then fails a few weeks or months down the road, whose fault is it? Was the part bad? Or the assembly bad?
> 
> With the equipment and experience you have, you may very well have been able to assemble the wheel. But, out of how many people out there who are able to true or assemble a wheel, how many do you think have the equipment and knowledge that you do? I would put that number at well less than 1%. Probably somewhere in the 1/10 of 1% range.


In this society with the abundance of case law in product laibility there are many ways around the catch-22 you describe. One way is to issue a disclaimer just as most other manufacturers do when faced with the possibility that a consumer will use a product in ways other then intended by the manufacturer. I suspect that Velomax has had a significant amount of trouble with the LBS mechanics trying to fix these wheels and this is their "one solution fits all scenarios" remedy to the problem. So be it. My response is to never buy another Easton product again. Both my road racer and my mountainbike are covered in Easton products at this point but as these parts wear out or become outdated they'll be replaced with the competition's products. That's the beauty of a free society. I'm sure most cyclists will continue to buy Easton components which are high quality for the most part and, since most cyclists will not ever face the predicament I did, they will continue to be content consumers of Easton products. I prefer freedom and dignity over contentment.


----------



## artyfax

stevee said:


> Anyone know the target pitch note on the musical scale for the wheels?


Here ya go. Enjoy.

http://www.bikexprt.com/bicycle/tension.htm#pitchtable


----------



## shokhead

artyfax said:


> In this society with the abundance of case law in product laibility there are many ways around the catch-22 you describe. One way is to issue a disclaimer just as most other manufacturers do when faced with the possibility that a consumer will use a product in ways other then intended by the manufacturer. I suspect that Velomax has had a significant amount of trouble with the LBS mechanics trying to fix these wheels and this is their "one solution fits all scenarios" remedy to the problem. So be it. My response is to never buy another Easton product again. Both my road racer and my mountainbike are covered in Easton products at this point but as these parts wear out or become outdated they'll be replaced with the competition's products. That's the beauty of a free society. I'm sure most cyclists will continue to buy Easton components which are high quality for the most part and, since most cyclists will not ever face the predicament I did, they will continue to be content consumers of Easton products. I prefer freedom and dignity over contentment.


Velomax never said a word about warr if the lbs trued the Curcult or if they did,that issue never came up,it was all about doing it right and very few lbs mech could do it right,thats what they said,i was at Velomax and will be there again on Fri to get my rim. 4 spokes replaced and all the nipples and trued,40 bucks. BTW they told me they do all the Velomax wheelsets there and the high end Easton wheelsets there also. I will ask about warr issues if a lbs trued them and see what they say.


----------



## dgangi

artyfax said:


> In this society with the abundance of case law in product laibility there are many ways around the catch-22 you describe. One way is to issue a disclaimer just as most other manufacturers do when faced with the possibility that a consumer will use a product in ways other then intended by the manufacturer. I suspect that Velomax has had a significant amount of trouble with the LBS mechanics trying to fix these wheels and this is their "one solution fits all scenarios" remedy to the problem. So be it. My response is to never buy another Easton product again. Both my road racer and my mountainbike are covered in Easton products at this point but as these parts wear out or become outdated they'll be replaced with the competition's products. That's the beauty of a free society. I'm sure most cyclists will continue to buy Easton components which are high quality for the most part and, since most cyclists will not ever face the predicament I did, they will continue to be content consumers of Easton products. I prefer freedom and dignity over contentment.


Jeez dude -- you've got some axe to grind and apparently are not going to stop until you either keel over from high blood pressure or your hands fall off from typing so much. Take a valium and relax. I just read your 2 very negative reviews for Circuit wheels and I thought "wow...this guy needs some mental help" (you didn't need to post twice...we gotcha the first time). And now you go off the deep end *****in' and moaning about how evil Easton is. I find it hard to believe that your one (and only one) bad experience w/Easton is going to make you throw all of your Easton crap away.

You've got your bikes covered in Easton components? And how many of those parts failed? Hmmm...my bet is probably none until the Circuit wheels broke because Easton is known for making very high quality products. From my point of view...those are pretty good odds.

We've read your side of the story. Then there's Easton's side. And the LBS side. Which is correct? I surmise it's someplace in the middle (like all stories). 

So go out and buy another brand...any other brand...and you're bound to run into yet more problems. Why? Because stuff breaks, plain and simple. And customer service is never perfect.

Which vendor are you going to buy products from next? You can find horror stories about EVERY vendor in the world. There isn't a single vendor without at least 1 unhappy customer...so good luck finding one that has a 100% positive reputation.

BTW - I have a few friends who have dealt with Easton and their experience was FAR different than yours. So Easton isn't the Evil Empire you make them out to be. And when you want to sell your Easton stuff, let me know because I'll happily buy it from you.

Thx...Doug


----------



## artyfax

dgangi said:


> Jeez dude -- you've got some axe to grind and apparently are not going to stop until you either keel over from high blood pressure or your hands fall off from typing so much. Take a valium and relax. I just read your 2 very negative reviews for Circuit wheels and I thought "wow...this guy needs some mental help" (you didn't need to post twice...we gotcha the first time). And now you go off the deep end *****in' and moaning about how evil Easton is. I find it hard to believe that your one (and only one) bad experience w/Easton is going to make you throw all of your Easton crap away.
> 
> You've got your bikes covered in Easton components? And how many of those parts failed? Hmmm...my bet is probably none until the Circuit wheels broke because Easton is known for making very high quality products. From my point of view...those are pretty good odds.
> 
> We've read your side of the story. Then there's Easton's side. And the LBS side. Which is correct? I surmise it's someplace in the middle (like all stories).
> 
> So go out and buy another brand...any other brand...and you're bound to run into yet more problems. Why? Because stuff breaks, plain and simple. And customer service is never perfect.
> 
> Which vendor are you going to buy products from next? You can find horror stories about EVERY vendor in the world. There isn't a single vendor without at least 1 unhappy customer...so good luck finding one that has a 100% positive reputation.
> 
> BTW - I have a few friends who have dealt with Easton and their experience was FAR different than yours. So Easton isn't the Evil Empire you make them out to be. And when you want to sell your Easton stuff, let me know because I'll happily buy it from you.
> 
> Thx...Doug


Hey Doug, how you been? How are things at EASTON? Dude, it is a forum. If you think your condescending remarks are going to shut me up, you may find that it has the opposite effect. Sorry if I'm endangering your livelihood but I did give you guys a chance to treat me with the respect due a loyal customer and you blew me off. I think if someone examines my posts they'll find a much more contemplative and considerate attitude than your "Jeez dude!" response. You may be the one who needs the anger mangement therapy. You'll really need it when I auction the wheels off as "disposable" in the spring. I'd stay away from the valium though if I were you. Its sounds like you might be developing a dependency. Make me an offer on the Circuits. You're probably the dude who worked on them so you know what they're worth.


----------



## dgangi

artyfax said:


> Hey Doug, how you been? How are things at EASTON? Dude, it is a forum. If you think your condescending remarks are going to shut me up, you may find that it has the opposite effect. Sorry if I'm endangering your livelihood but I did give you guys a chance to treat me with the respect due a loyal customer and you blew me off. I think if someone examines my posts they'll find a much more contemplative and considerate attitude than your "Jeez dude!" response. You may be the one who needs the anger mangement therapy. You'll really need it when I auction the wheels off as "disposable" in the spring. I'd stay away from the valium though if I were you. Its sounds like you might be developing a dependency. Make me an offer on the Circuits. You're probably the dude who worked on them so you know what they're worth.


WTF? I'm not an employee of Easton. I have no relatives that work at Easton. And I certainly don't have any business ties with them. I am a partner in a software company in Arizona.

You're right - this is a forum and you are free to spew your venom everywhere that you want to. But it's also my right to tell you to STFU. We've heard enough already. Easton screwed you. Waaaaah. Boo hoo. Say it once and then move on...then we'd feel sorry for you. But say it a dozen times and you look like a whiney prick. Your relentless harping on the situation is tiring and irritating. Go back and re-read your posts and reviews and you will see what I mean. 

Apparently you are new to this board since you have 25 posts. How many of these posts are related to your Circuit wheels? Did you sign up to RBR just to complain? If that's the case please move on. This forum has enough venom. We need more informative posts...not more complaints.

BTW - I also own Circuit wheels and find them to be absolutely outstanding. They came stock on my Fuji Pro so I have no idea what they are worth. I'd love to put a pair on my wife's bike. IM me with an offer if you are serious about selling them. And also IM me about your other Easton products you want to part with. 

Thx...Doug


----------



## artyfax

dgangi said:


> WTF? I'm not an employee of Easton. I have no relatives that work at Easton. And I certainly don't have any business ties with them. I am a partner in a software company in Arizona.
> 
> You're right - this is a forum and you are free to spew your venom everywhere that you want to. But it's also my right to tell you to STFU. We've heard enough already. Easton screwed you. Waaaaah. Boo hoo. Say it once and then move on...then we'd feel sorry for you. But say it a dozen times and you look like a whiney prick. Your relentless harping on the situation is tiring and irritating. Go back and re-read your posts and reviews and you will see what I mean.
> 
> Apparently you are new to this board since you have 25 posts. How many of these posts are related to your Circuit wheels? Did you sign up to RBR just to complain? If that's the case please move on. This forum has enough venom. We need more informative posts...not more complaints.
> 
> BTW - I also own Circuit wheels and find them to be absolutely outstanding. They came stock on my Fuji Pro so I have no idea what they are worth. I'd love to put a pair on my wife's bike. IM me with an offer if you are serious about selling them. And also IM me about your other Easton products you want to part with.
> 
> Thx...Doug


Doug, take it easy dude. The only venom I see is coming from you. Better check that blood pressure. The "negative" reviews you mentioned were actually positive in regard to the Circuits. My complaint is with Easton and their disregard for the loyal customer. Your over-reactions suggest you have something at stake in this thread. Own some Easton stock do you? Wait for the auction of the circuits and you can buy them at fair market value which will probably be about $200.


----------



## shokhead

dgangi said:


> WTF? I'm not an employee of Easton. I have no relatives that work at Easton. And I certainly don't have any business ties with them. I am a partner in a software company in Arizona.
> 
> You're right - this is a forum and you are free to spew your venom everywhere that you want to. But it's also my right to tell you to STFU. We've heard enough already. Easton screwed you. Waaaaah. Boo hoo. Say it once and then move on...then we'd feel sorry for you. But say it a dozen times and you look like a whiney prick. Your relentless harping on the situation is tiring and irritating. Go back and re-read your posts and reviews and you will see what I mean.
> 
> Apparently you are new to this board since you have 25 posts. How many of these posts are related to your Circuit wheels? Did you sign up to RBR just to complain? If that's the case please move on. This forum has enough venom. We need more informative posts...not more complaints.
> 
> BTW - I also own Circuit wheels and find them to be absolutely outstanding. They came stock on my Fuji Pro so I have no idea what they are worth. I'd love to put a pair on my wife's bike. IM me with an offer if you are serious about selling them. And also IM me about your other Easton products you want to part with.
> 
> Thx...Doug


$450 new and yep,everybosdy gets a lemon now and then but if the company is good,they will treat you fair. The guys at Velomax couldnt be any more friendly and helpful.
Artyfat,hard to belive somebody wont sell something. I was told,maybe you were not that if i sent my curcult back to get fixed,it would be at least 6 weeks. Velomax told me they were 3 months behind in orders because they keep selling so fast. Why would you resent you not being able to rebuild it,they told me most lbs mech cant. Maybe they were crap in the first place from e-bay. Did you think that somebody tried to true them themselfs and that pothole did them in? Mellow and you'll get your curcuilt back.


----------



## gambo2166

We had so so service from easton . Had some probloms with some aero bars and the inside reps wernt so help full but our out side rep (veltec) takes good care of us so we only deal with him now..


----------



## JayTee

*OMG, You must be looking for black helicopters*



artyfax said:


> Hey Doug, how you been? How are things at EASTON? Dude, it is a forum. If you think your condescending remarks are going to shut me up, you may find that it has the opposite effect. Sorry if I'm endangering your livelihood but I did give you guys a chance to treat me with the respect due a loyal customer and you blew me off. I think if someone examines my posts they'll find a much more contemplative and considerate attitude than your "Jeez dude!" response. You may be the one who needs the anger mangement therapy. You'll really need it when I auction the wheels off as "disposable" in the spring. I'd stay away from the valium though if I were you. Its sounds like you might be developing a dependency. Make me an offer on the Circuits. You're probably the dude who worked on them so you know what they're worth.



Please tell me that you aren't seriously accusing another forumite of being a plant for Easton to derail your criticism of Easton. Please tell me you aren't, 'cause that's just paranoid.

-- Julie


----------



## tempeteOntheRoad

*Oh you and your wheels.*

Why can't people simply get a good pair of the best hub they can afford, laced on good old Mavic OpenPro rims. Perhaps go fancy on 28/32. Have them built by a knowledgeable person, and never have a worry.


----------



## artyfax

shokhead said:


> $450 new and yep,everybosdy gets a lemon now and then but if the company is good,they will treat you fair. The guys at Velomax couldnt be any more friendly and helpful.
> Artyfat,hard to belive somebody wont sell something. I was told,maybe you were not that if i sent my curcult back to get fixed,it would be at least 6 weeks. Velomax told me they were 3 months behind in orders because they keep selling so fast. Why would you resent you not being able to rebuild it,they told me most lbs mech cant. Maybe they were crap in the first place from e-bay. Did you think that somebody tried to true them themselfs and that pothole did them in? Mellow and you'll get your curcuilt back.


Read my posts and reviews of the Velomax Circuits (Easton Circuits) before jumping to conclusions. All I've done is tell the story of my experience with Easton. You can choose to believe me or write me off. My posts were made to warn others like me who would prefer to fix their own wheels that Easton is not the company to deal with. Evidently many road cyclists are like NASCAR fans who take any criticism of their favorite products to be a personal insult. I have no such blind brand loyalty. You might also want to read my reviews of other products on roadbikereview.com and check out my reviews posted on mountain***************. I think you'll see nothing but positive comments with the exception of my comments about Easton's customer service. I hope you have good luck with your wheels, shokhead.


----------



## grant salter

shokhead said:


> I know Easton bought Velomax. I told the lbs i wanted curcults on the Roubaix i bought from them last sat. They had to order. I called today and they said the Easton Circults are coming from Chicago and they will have them Mon. Velomax isnt building anything anymore and are not in Long Beach? If they are both doing them,any difference?



I hope Velomax/Easton is still in Long Beach. Because one of my guys is there getting trained as I write this post. 12-12-05. All of the highend wheels are made in Long Beach, CA. Circuits and below are made over seas. But they have been throughly trained. The former owner of Velomax was there this summer for 5 weeks training the wheel builders.


----------



## shokhead

grant salter said:


> I hope Velomax/Easton is still in Long Beach. Because one of my guys is there getting trained as I write this post. 12-12-05. All of the highend wheels are made in Long Beach, CA. Circuits and below are made over seas. But they have been throughly trained. The former owner of Velomax was there this summer for 5 weeks training the wheel builders.


Yep,there was a guy there training because they are opening up a place in the east or out that way so when you have to send a rim in,it should cut down the turn around time in half. He was tuning a rim,had the headphones on. A guy walked me around the shop,everybody there is really nice. Yep,thats just what he told me about my Curcults but if they need repaired,they go to LB. I asked about the warr and they told me one year but even if its a few months past,they would cover it. They did frown when i asked about the warr still being good if a lbs worked on a Velomax and they kinda said they wouldnt cover it,better to send it to them. They showed me a chart that was on each new wheelset that had the tuning graph for each spoke. Pretty darn cool.


----------

